# primer vs top coat of paint



## smidgen (Mar 14, 2004)

I heard or read that primer paint is just a top coat watered down, Is there any truth to this? , If not than anybody know what the difference is?

I Googled ,but didn't find anything that made sense.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It depends on the paint and the surface. Many metal primers contain anti-corrosive additives to minimize the corrosion of the surface. Primers may also be formulated to adhere to the surface of the object to be painted better than standard paint. Finally, most primers leave a flat finish to give a better surface for the paint to adhere to.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Well explained here.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primer_(paint)

There are chemical differences, but in some paints a primer is not required.


----------



## smidgen (Mar 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I found this one to be the most informative.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paint
I know it's sort of a simple question,but I had to know. One thing that set me back was lead paint was being made up to 1978! all this time I thought we were safe from lead paint with a fairly new house,"not".

Forever Ain't so long anymore


----------

